# Best Glaze on White



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

:wave:

So I've corrected the paint on my Arctic White Megane, and now want to keep the gloss up there with a glaze.

I want to apply it with a DA6 but I'm not really sure where to go glaze wise, I was going to wait for this Wet Glaze 2.0 but its constantly out of stock, everyone's raving about Amigo but I'm a little concerned it has darkening properties so not going to be too good on white.

Has anyone got any recommendations please?

Arctic white is a clearcoat and I want to get as glossy and wet a look as possible.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

If you think you're paint is as corrected as it can get Megs #7 is very nice and wet looking. 

It has no fillers and no abbrassives, it's a pure glaze. 

If you think it needs a bit extra (filling and polishing) one of Prima or Lime Prime

Of course almost every person that comes on will say something else, most likely the one they use lol.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> If you think you're paint is as corrected as it can get Megs #7 is very nice and wet looking.
> 
> It has no fillers and no abbrassives, it's a pure glaze.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never tried it on my da, I always go by hand. It's not hard although a little alien, you're supposed to litterally apply it then wipe it off/in rather than let it dry to a haze. 

It's definately good VFM and brings out a lovely shine under some wax. Make sure what ever wax you're using has no cleaning properties - something like Collinite 476 will clean the glaze straight off (Made this mistake myself)

Also, the results are better the next day


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Megs #7 is good I can vouch for that... you could look at white diamond from Poorboys too


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

By hand it is then by the sounds of it.

I would have topped it with Werkstat Acrylic Jett, but waiting on some Gtechniq C1.5.

Assuming I'll be grand with a spray sealant on top yeah?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> everyone's raving about Amigo but I'm a little concerned it has darkening properties so not going to be too good on white.


Amigo looks lush on all colours mate! It looks more glassy on light colours, and deep and wet on dark colours. I posted this appearance test
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250176 but I can't see any darkening effect on light colours myself.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

type[r]+ said:


> Amigo looks lush on all colours mate! It looks more glassy on light colours, and deep and wet on dark colours. I posted this appearance test
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250176 but I can't see any darkening effect on light colours myself.


It was your post that made me think it darkened? When you have the 50/50 without tape you say "The tape line goes from the powerboard to my finger. You can see the darkening effect from the Amigo on the left side, nothing from Blackhole on the right."

Confused.....

Cheers


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> It was your post that made me think it darkened? When you have the 50/50 without tape you say "The tape line goes from the powerboard to my finger. You can see the darkening effect from the Amigo on the left side, nothing from Blackhole on the right."
> 
> Confused.....
> 
> Cheers


Yep, but I can't see any darkening effect from amigo on light coloured paint. I've found it looks more glassy actually.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

worked great for me on silver so can't see why results wouldn't be similar on white


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

type[r]+ said:


> Yep, but I can't see any darkening effect from amigo on light coloured paint. I've found it looks more glassy actually.


:thumb: cool thanks for all the info, and  thought I was settled on Megs7 now I think I want Amigo...............sod it I'll get both :wall:

Thanks mate


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, would Amigo be better by DA or hand? People are saying Megs7 by hand, so any excuse to get the DA out!!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Matt_Nic said:
> 
> 
> > If you think you're paint is as corrected as it can get Megs #7 is very nice and wet looking.
> ...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wet glaze 2.0 is now in stock at wax attack.
you mentioned you wanted to use jeffs after, if so meg no7 is no good as its oil based.
try the wet glaze 2.0 you can use that before a sealant and on top. you wont regret it


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

wanner69 said:


> s.bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it glacier white, that's what mine is! I also corrected with megs 205 then glazed using poorboys white diamond via da, my lsp was dj SNH, it's in the gallery
> ...


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> wet glaze 2.0 is now in stock at wax attack.
> you mentioned you wanted to use jeffs after, if so meg no7 is no good as its oil based.
> try the wet glaze 2.0 you can use that before a sealant and on top. you wont regret it


Well spotted, I've been checking the link twice a day, order getting placed NOW NOW NOW!!!

thanks
:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Order placed.....................woohoo


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

s.bailey said:


> Order placed.....................woohoo


enjoy :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> :thumb: cool thanks for all the info, and  thought I was settled on Megs7 now I think I want Amigo...............sod it I'll get both :wall:
> 
> Thanks mate


Yes, get both!

Megs #7 is my favorite oil glaze for sure! It is a bit of a pain to remove off the paint, so apply it with your DA really thin! When you wipe it off, just take a swipe and move on. Come back and remove the rest of it after it's gone hard again. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Sorry, would Amigo be better by DA or hand? People are saying Megs7 by hand, so any excuse to get the DA out!!


Both by DA.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I use meguiars 7 and it works really well.Infact i thought it was going to be a pain to remove but i found it a pleasure to use  .


----------



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

*Wet Glaze 2.0 on top of Poorboys White Diamond and FK1000p sealant?*



s.bailey said:


> Order placed.....................woohoo


Have you used this yet mate? Your thoughts on it?

Any pics you could post as sounds like a very good product?

Just last week I clayed my White Leon with Auto-Clay, then 2 layers of Poorboys White Diamond and then 2 layers of FK1000p sealant.

Wondering if I could use this on top of the sealant to try and get a nice wet look finish, which I'm finding is not as easy to achieve on white cars as it was on my old Black Saab? 

Athers :thumb:


----------

